# Which fish food sticks to glass?



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Why do you need to stick fish food to glass?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Tetra Tank Nibblers is the only one I know that actually sticks to the glass. Comes in small little packs (seen a large pack as well). Low quality food, but fun. Walmart, Petco/Petsmart, and LFS usually have them.

There are others like New Era Grazer rings, but they just use suction cups and the food enshrouds it (actually a food ring that sits around a rubber nub, once the a section is eaten through the middle, the food ring may fall off).
You can use any gel food (Repashy or New Life Spectrum gel or DIY) and form (while it hardens) it onto the suction cups, or simply make gel blocks and skewer them onto suction cups with hooks (a pack of them can be found at the dollar store, get the plastic hook ones in case the metal ones hurt the fish or rust up)

It is fun watching all the fish feasting at the front glass.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi chinaboy1021,

Freeze-dried tubifex worm cubes stick to glass pretty well; although I prefer to use a feeding bell.

DIY Freeze-dried cube feeding bell; great for conditioning Corydoras for breeding


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Oh that's a nice bell! How does it work??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

chinaboy1021 said:


> Oh that's a nice bell! How does it work??


Hi chinaboy1021,

Not much to it really; it is made from plastic mesh, uses a stainless steel washer as a weight, and a piece of fishing line to lower it into the tank. The food is cubed, it goes in through the hole in the washer at the bottom of the feeder. The food is lighter than the water so it floats to the top of the feeder. The fish eat the food through the holes in the mesh. If I set the feeding bell on the bottom the Corydoras will swarm it or I can raise it off the bottom and the other fish have a chance to feed.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

That is really clever, I still have an old one with the sucker cupped ring it fits into that you normally hang from the top.
Not that my corydoras have competition for food. They share a 12 gallon with a bunch of tiny zebra danio fry. They don't even look at the fry, but they are loving all the larvae and stuff that comes with the green water I feed the babies with.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Yeah that's totally cool. BTW what food are you feeding that floats? All my fish food sinks ....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi chinaboy1021,

I feed San Francisco Bay Brand Freeze Dried Tubifex Worms to my fish 4 or more times a week; they are great for conditioning fish (especially Corydoras) for breeding. They are very high in protein (over 50%), have adequate fiber (8%) to help prevent constipation. This brand irradiates the worms during processing killing any bacteria and parasites. Tubifex worms are sometimes called 'sewer worms' since that is one of the habitats they inhabit in the wild. Although tubifex worms we buy as fish food from reputable manufacturers are usually 'cultured', irradiation is still a good idea for piece of mind. The worm cubes are light enough to float so most of the time they are squished against the glass of the tank unless you try something else.










Corydoras sterbai juvies (regular and albino)


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi chinaboy1021,
> 
> Not much to it really; it is made from plastic mesh, uses a stainless steel washer as a weight, and a piece of fishing line to lower it into the tank. The food is cubed, it goes in through the hole in the washer at the bottom of the feeder. The food is lighter than the water so it floats to the top of the feeder. The fish eat the food through the holes in the mesh. If I set the feeding bell on the bottom the Corydoras will swarm it or I can raise it off the bottom and the other fish have a chance to feed.


Who's the smart fish that decided to go up under it to get right at the cube?


----------



## Boreas (Jan 24, 2016)

Northfin kelp wafers stick to glass. Northfin makes very high quality food, check them out.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I second the Tubifex Worms


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

These work pretty well too for a couple of bucks, and most any LFS sell them too:

Ocean Nutrition Grid Feeding Clip

Bump: Should've added: it wouldn't take much to modify a standard Veggie Clip with a section of plastic needlepoint material if the openings in the ON one are too big for what you're feeding.


----------

